

What do you think about ORMUS – monoatomic gold powder - greshev


======
greshev
Has anybody tried this?

------
kolev
Is this the best resource explaining what it is?
[http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/ORMUS](http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/ORMUS)

